# New member/ 476 Subclass



## Rooshi (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi all, I'm a new member here. I've a query maybe you guys could help. Here it goes, so I applied for subclass 476 back in November 2019 and since then my Visa status is 'Received'. I know under these circumstances Visa processing taking time. Is there any portal/email id that I can contact and inquire about my visa status? 
Plus did anyone here get a grant recently? Any kind of help will be appreciated. Cheers 😄


----------

